# passer d'OSX 10.3.9 à OSX 10.5



## arneco (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un iBookG4 équipé d'OSX 10.3.9 (panther). Est-il possible d'installer sur cette machine une version d'OSX plus récente telle que OSX 10.5 (leopard)?
Merci.


----------



## SadChief (26 Novembre 2011)

arneco a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un iBookG4 équipé d'OSX 10.3.9 (panther). Est-il possible d'installer sur cette machine une version d'OSX plus récente telle que OSX 10.5 (leopard)?
> Merci.


De mémoire:

1) fréquence processeur: au moins 867 MHz.
2) RAM : au moins 512 Mo.

Pourtant, le plus adapté OS à cette machine reste Tiger.


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2011)

Perso mon iBook G3@500MHz 640Mo de Ram est avec Tiger (OsX.4) (maxi admissible)
mon iBook G4@1,2GHz 1,256Go de Ram est avec Léo (OsX.5) (idem)
Les deux tournent plutôt bien, Panther (OsX.3) serait plus adapté au G3, mais trop de soucis pour Internet


----------



## arneco (27 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour les infos.
Donc, à priori, mon iBook G4 (1,33GHz; 768Mo) accepterait Tiger ou Léopard.
Le but étant de ne plus me retrouver coincé par des messages du type: "votre version n'est plus supportée" ou " à partir de 10.4 uniquement" etc.., quelle version me conseillez vous d'installer?
Merci.


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2011)

Avec moins d'1Go de Ram, e te déconseillerais Léo.
En revanche si tu achète de la Ram (1 barrette d''1Go) là par ex tu auras un matos suffisamment réactif et plus à jour


----------



## arneco (1 Décembre 2011)

Ok, merci, cela soldera mon problème de ram. 
Par contre, pour l'instant je n'arrive pas à trouver où commander / acheter OSX 10.5. 
Une idée?


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2011)

Y'a que l'occaze


----------



## arneco (2 Décembre 2011)

OK pour l'occase, je vais chercher.
Autre question: peut on passer directement de 10.3 à 10.5 sans passer par 10.4?


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2011)

Oui, pas de soucis (sauf les limitations matérielles citées plus haut)


----------



## arneco (2 Décembre 2011)

Bon ben je crois que j'ai toutes les infos.
Je me lance!
Merci beaucoup.​


----------

